# Actors which could play famous composers in movies about them



## Aramis

Recently I was watching movie titled _The Untouchables_ with Kevin Constner performing main character. During one of first scenes with him I thought that he takes after someone else. I watched this scene again and I realised that he looks like Rachmaninoff. This reminded me of other situation when I saw a photo of Richard Strauss. He and Richard Chamberlain must be twin brothers. Just compare those two photos:



















I've also met opinion that young Brahms looks like Heath Ledger.

Unfortunately, all three actors are too old or too dead to make such movies.

Any other pairs springs your minds?


----------



## Sid James

This is quite an interesting thread/idea. It's got me thinking. I think Robbie Coltrane would be good at playing Mussorgsky. There's something in his character that reminds me of the composer, perhaps because he played the alcoholic criminal psychiatrist in _Cracker_. Anyway, he's a great character actor & I'm sure he'd be great in the role.

& I think John Malkovich could maybe play a number of historical figures (I think he has a resemblance to Lenin). Maybe he could pull off playing someone like Tchaikovsky as well?

I think it doesn't always come down to physical appearance strictly speaking, similarities could also be brought out by the way the actor portrays the composer.


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> Unfortunately, all three actors are too old or too dead to make such movies.


You're not very respectful of the deceased or older people are you? How about showing some respect for a change?

R.I.P. Heath Ledger --- you left us way too early.


----------



## Sid James

Maybe Russell Crowe as Schumann? He was so good at portraying a person living with a psychological disorder in _A Beautiful Mind_, so I think he'd be well suited to that role. Change his hairstyle & give him the right makeup & dress, & he could make a decent stab at it, I think?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Mirror Image said:


> You're not very respectful of the deceased or older people are you?


I don't find the statement that deceased actors no longer have the option of making movies is a sign of disrespect. 
In fact, to mention that some of these actors could, while alive and/or in their prime, be perceived as credible in those roles is really a sign of respect.

_Lighten up, Francis!_


----------



## Sid James

Some actors now gone, who in their prime might been good portrarying composers:

Marlon Brando as someone like Beethoven. Leslie Howard, as Haydn (or Mozart?). Orson Welles as Villa-Lobos. Gregory Peck as Chopin? Paul Newman as Liszt? Cary Grant as Dvorak? Rex Harrison as Ravel?

& the still living Dustin Hoffman (whacky), in his younger days as Varese (or maybe he could portray him in his older years?). 

There's just a few more I thought of off the top of my head.


----------



## Weston

Ed Harris would probably not make a good Beethoven. Just sayin'.

Max von Sydow as Mahler. He's great in anything.


----------



## david johnson

richard dreyfus = schubert
sean connery = r vaughn williams
harris was a fine beethoven 

dj


----------



## Weston

david johnson said:


> harris was a fine beethoven
> 
> dj


I can't complain -- I did enjoy that movie, but not nearly as much as _Immortal Beloved_. Realizing both are fiction and not intended to be anything else certainly helps.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im not sure if it was or wasnt Harris, but are you talking about the film Copying Beethoven? 
I watched it yesterday - really good!


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> Im not sure if it was or wasnt Harris, but are you talking about the film Copying Beethoven?
> I watched it yesterday - really good!


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## danae

I think the credit is all Harris's. The movie has important weaknesses, but Ed Harris is good at everything he chooses to do.


----------



## Weston

He is good. I guess I didn't buy him as looking like Beethoven. He still has that "The Right Stuff" look about him. Also when I watched the DVD, he states in the commentary he knew absolutely nothing about Beethoven before the movie which put me off for some reason. Perhaps I felt it unfair that someone who doesn't care anything about Beethoven would get cast in that role.

Back on topic - would Hal Holbrook have made a good Wagner? 









Richard Burton did not.


----------



## Rondo

Burt Reynolds has the 'stache to play Sibelius. Michael Gough would be a pretty credible Stravinsky. And, last but _not_ least, Michael Caine as Malcolm Arnold.


----------



## chillowack

Has *Christopher Walken* been mentioned yet?

That guy is so gaunt and crazy-looking (especially with a wild shock of hair), he'd be perfect playing any number of mad composers.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Ving Rhames could be Scott Joplin

















Jack Black could be Schumann


----------



## chillowack

Jack Black as Schumann! 

I don't know about that--I think looks are only half the battle (though in this respect I totally agree with you about the uncanny likeness!).

Otherwise I would have mentioned *Nicholas Cage*--who could pass for Mozart with the help of the right hair stylist, but I can't imagine him playing the role very well!


----------



## Rondo

chillowack said:


> Otherwise I would have mentioned *Nicholas Cage*--who could pass for Mozart with the help of the right hair stylist, but I can't imagine him playing the role very well!


I couldn't _picture_ Cage as Mozart. Liszt, maybe.


----------



## Tapkaara

In 2003 there was a film made in Finland called Sibelius. You can guess what it was about. Anyway, the actor who played him, Martti Suosalo was a good enough likeness, but he actress who played his wife Aino was pretty bang on!


----------



## bassClef

Arnold Bax... Ed Norton?


----------



## Tapkaara

bassClef said:


> Arnold Bax... Ed Norton?


Damn, that's a good call!


----------



## chillowack

Tapkaara said:


> Damn, that's a good call!


Agreed--that's bang on!


----------



## cultchas

chillowack said:


> Otherwise I would have mentioned *Nicholas Cage*--who could pass for Mozart with the help of the right hair stylist, but I can't imagine him playing the role very well!


If for purposes of production/authenticity, Nicolas Cage could lose some sculptured physique, height, and good looks too; few areas where Mozart is reported to be challenged. At any rate, Nicolas Cage is a seasoned actor and W. A. Mozart is immortal!


----------



## Edward Elgar

I've just thought of a Liszt, now you have to imagine all the make-up and costume, but what do you think to Christian Bale?!


----------



## cultchas

James Coburn for Harry Partch?


----------



## World Violist

I get the feeling that Richard Harris could have made a good older Delius... I dunno if I'm so great at this sort of thing, just thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## sara

I think Daniel Day Lewis looks a lot like Edward Elgar and I'm sure if given the opportunity he would play the part exceptionally well!

Elgar:
http://www.britsattheirbest.com/images/cr_elgar_cu.jpg

Daniel playing Bill the Butcher in Gangs of New York and Daniel Plainview in There Will Be Blood:
http://www.zap2it.com/media/photo/2009-03/45897919.jpg


----------



## andruini

sara said:


> I think Daniel Day Lewis looks a lot like Edward Elgar and I'm sure if given the opportunity he would play the part exceptionally well!
> 
> Elgar:
> http://www.britsattheirbest.com/images/cr_elgar_cu.jpg
> 
> Daniel playing Bill the Butcher in Gangs of New York and Daniel Plainview in There Will Be Blood:
> http://www.zap2it.com/media/photo/2009-03/45897919.jpg


That's spot on! And Daniel Day Lewis is a god of acting, so he would obviously own the part.. I hope this happens..


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Viggo Mortensen 20 years ago


----------



## Aramis

Poulenc:

















Unfortunately this guy is not an actor.


----------



## sara

Me too andruini! You really can't go wrong with Daniel Day Lewis in the lead role! Although I have heard some pretty bad reviews of his current movie Nine... 

Anyway another suggestion...

I always thought that Orson Welles was a dead ringer for Dvorak but sadly Welles passed away in 1985...

Welles:
http://www.dvdbeaver.com/FILM/DVDRe... Arkadin Confidential Report DVD PDVD_004.jpg

http://youchewpoop.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/orson-welles.gif

Dvorak:
http://www.theportobelloorchestra.co.uk/ProgrammeNotes/Dvorak01.jpg

http://thebsreport.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/dvorak.jpg

Also I think Phillip Seymour Hoffman has the look and acting chops to play Brahms!

Hoffman:
http://images.starpulse.com/pictures/2009/01/09/previews/Philip Seymour Hoffman-SGY-006040.jpg

Brahms:
http://www.classical-composers.org/img/brahms3.jpg


----------



## Weston

Awsome casting, Sara. Those are perfect matches.


----------



## Lukecash12

Schawrzennegger: "I'll be Bach!"


----------



## andruini

Aramis said:


> Poulenc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this guy is not an actor.


I always thought Poulenc could be played by Lenny Montana from The Godfather if he lost a few pounds:








Too bad that can't happen now, though..

And even though they don't really look alike, I would've loved to see Graham Chapman of Monty Python play Percy Grainger.. That would've been most excellent..


----------



## Il Seraglio

I can see Camille Saint-Saens being played by Richard Attenborough.


----------



## sara

With the right haircut, make-up, and glasses I think Sean Penn could look a lot like Shostakovic…

Penn:
http://data1.blog.de/blog/c/cinemania/img/sean_penn.jpg

Shostakovic:
http://www.rtsh.al/spaw2/uploads/images/2008_02_09_Orchestra_Shostakovic.JPG

And even though Penn's eyes are distinctly different to Leonard Bernstein's I think they could look quite similar with the right hair and make up.

Bernstein:
http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~san/bernstein5.jpg
http://emsworth.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/leonard-bernstein-conducting.jpg

Penn:
http://www.celebtoast.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/SeanPenn.jpg
http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal/images/Sean Penn-275052.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FxCl-zDjIOQ/R5S6FHgaCNI/AAAAAAAACNQ/BR1sZDtHGRc/s400/Penn.jpg

Also without the 'stache Daniel Day Lewis could play Ravel. But of course to me he will always be a dead ringer for Elgar!

Ravel:
http://clicks.robertgenn.com/images/2007/052107//052107_maurice-ravel-artistpic.jpg
http://www.musimem.com/images/ravel01.jpg

Day Lewis:
http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/famecrawler/There-Will-Be-Blood-daniel-day-lewis.jpg


----------



## Aramis

Marlon Brando as Sibelius?


----------



## TresPicos

Aramis said:


> Marlon Brando as Sibelius?


Or Christopher Lloyd? 










And Grieg could be played by Sam Elliott:


----------



## TresPicos

Lloyd Bridges as Giuseppe Verdi?


----------



## joen_cph

"Fighting Furiously For Fame": This film, which unfortunately was never realized, was to be about a performance of the piano concerti by Chopin

View attachment 957


who would be played by

View attachment 958


Peter Sellers, portraying the composer`s initial troubles and hard times.

View attachment 960


A very young Murray Perahia, struggling to play the works for his debut, should be played by Jackie Chang. But overall, his treatment of the piano was not considered delicate enough, making the piano sequences impossible to film.

Bela Lugosi

View attachment 961


also showed himself to exaggerate his role somewhat as the daemonical conductor

View attachment 962


Fritz Reiner.


----------



## Argus

TresPicos said:


> Lloyd Bridges as Giuseppe Verdi?


Josef Egger (from the Dollars Trilogy) looks like Verdi.


----------

